# Smoked Salmon w/Qview



## flatboat mark (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey y'all,

Since my introduction I have been busy researching, building and smoking. Sorry for the delay in posts and pics but the I have been keeping up with the site and I'm greatful for all of the great advise and people here. So, after much debate, the neighbors and I decided on building a smoker we go from the Mathews website and let me tell you we are more than happy we did. Our first real smoke after curing it twice was some silver salmon I had in the freezer from a fishing trip I took to Alaska a while back. I used Bearcarvers' recipe and it turned out great! Thanks Bear:-) I think I'm going to cajunize it a little next time by adding a little liquid crab boil to the brine to give it a little kick. Next, my neighbor smoked a rack of baby backs and a chicken. They came out great. Most recently I smoked some baby backs using Jeff's rib rub and finished them with his sauce, they came out awesome as well. Overall, we are learning a lot about smoking, our smoker and fine tuning the amount of smoke and heat. Most importantly we're having a great time. So here are a few pics of the past couple weeks. We are making some smoked deer jerky sticks and smoked deer sausage this weekend so I will let know how it goes after that as well. Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2011)

Everything looks great except I had to stand on my head for that last one. Glad your smoker build is such a success. Keep the Q coming!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like the smoker is working great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2011)

Everything looks great Mark!!!

Glad my Smoked Salmon was to your liking.

I know how you guys from LA are---I'm sure you can add some great flavor to it !!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

Build looks great as does the finished products....great job....how 'bout some smoked gator?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 11, 2011)

Everything looks great!!

 Craig!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 11, 2011)

It all looks great nice job.


----------



## flatboat mark (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Al. I'm not too computer savy, I'm just glad I got the pics uploaded from my iphone to the computer to the site. That in itself was a task being as it was my first attempt. Thanks to the rest of y'all as well. Bear, you know us coonasses can never leave a recipe alone. I just want to build a base of knowledge and then we're gonna get the creative juices flowing:-) However, smoked gator does sound like something I may have to jump into sooner than later, thanks Chef Willie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2011)

Flatboat Mark said:


> Thanks Al. I'm not too computer savy, I'm just glad I got the pics uploaded from my iphone to the computer to the site. That in itself was a task being as it was my first attempt. Thanks to the rest of y'all as well. Bear, you know us coonasses can never leave a recipe alone. I just want to build a base of knowledge and then we're gonna get the creative juices flowing:-) However, smoked gator does sound like something I may have to jump into sooner than later, thanks Chef Willie!


LOL---That brings back memories.

One of my best buddies in 'Nam was from West Monroe, and I always laughed when he called himself a coonass.

Bear


----------



## flatboat mark (Mar 12, 2011)

[quote name="Bearcarver" url="/forum/thread/104315/smoked-salmon-w-qview#post_605489"]


LOL---That brings back memories.


One of my best buddies in 'Nam was from West Monroe, and I always laughed when he called himself a coonass.




Bear

[/quote]

Glad I could provide a good laugh:-) and might I say thanks for your service to our great country and to this site.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 12, 2011)

Salmon looks great...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 13, 2011)

I gotta cut back on the beers - I got the spins already! It all looks Great, but I really want some of those ribs!!  Best of all, you've got a buddy to smoke with.  Looking forward to seeing what you do next - Cheers!


----------

